# Why not clean a meer with isopropyl alcohol?



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

As the above question asks. Is it simply because many fear that alcohol-cleaning will have a deleterious effect upon the aesthetic appearance of the pipe, or, is meerschaum soluble in alcohol?


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> As the above question asks. Is it simply because many fear that alcohol-cleaning will have a deleterious effect upon the aesthetic appearance of the pipe, or, is meerschaum soluble in alcohol?


I wouldn't do it due to the flamability of alchohol.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

If the alcohol is allowed to dry it's no big deal.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

There is no reason you cannot clean a meer with ISA, the only thing you do not want to do is saturate the meer with alcohol, as it will soften like meerschaum does in water. If you are careful and allow the meer to dry throughly afterwards you can safely use ISA on meers.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

From what I've read, there are mixed opinions on this subject.

Some recommend not using alchohol and some say it's ok. My opinion is that if you are going to use alchohol to clean your Meers., use it sparingly. A few drops on the pipe cleaner should be sufficient. Also, avoid getting it on the outside of the pipe.

.


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> As the above question asks. Is it simply because many fear that alcohol-cleaning will have a deleterious effect upon the aesthetic appearance of the pipe, or, is meerschaum soluble in alcohol?


Our experience, as a company that has been importing meer pipes from Turkey for over 30 years, has been that ISA can be used to clean a meerschaum pipe, but that like most things in life, it must be done in moderation.

By that I mean, don't soak your meerschaum pipe in it. This is true for soaking it in any liquid for any period of time as this will soften the pipe and the expansion and subsequent contraction of the pipe after it dries may compromise the integrity of the pipe. It won't fall apart but you might find some cracks if you try it.

Too much alcohol, and too much rubbing, can remove the beeswax coating from the outside of your meerschaum pipe but a little on a soft rag will help you clean off any dirt or ?? that you may have gotten on the outside of your pipe.

Ideally, we recommend that people just use a normal pipe cleaner (dry) after every bowl and that every so often (how often depends upon how many bowls you smoke) that you use a bristle pipe cleaner dipped in your favorite alcohol/sweetner/ISA to help break up the "gunk" that the dry pipe cleaners don't get.

If you do use ISA, please do as others recommend and wait until it has dried before smoking it. Not only will this help prevent you setting yourself on fire, but will also prevent the ISA from imparting undesired flavors to your tobacco.

Enjoy!

MJG


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I have heard, from a meerschaum guy, that he uses ISA all the time.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Isopropyl alcohol (IPA, rubbing alcohol) is toxic. So is ethanol, but much less so. If I clean anything that goes into my mouth, it will be with high proof ethanol, not isopropanol.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> Isopropyl alcohol (IPA, rubbing alcohol) is toxic. So is ethanol, but much less so. If I clean anything that goes into my mouth, it will be with high proof ethanol, not isopropanol.


It is 'toxic' insofar as a metabolic by-product of human IPA consumption is acetone which is not further metabolized. Additionally, accumulation of carbon tetrachloride can potentially be dangerous; yet, however, with the extremely minimal quantity of IPA used for pipe cleaning (no more than, let's say, 2-3 mL), no harm could imaginably come from it.


----------

